# New holland H & M



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any body out there built the New Holland hit and miss engine? I have aquired a set of castings. I am not sure if they are complete. There is also a crankshaft and connecting rod, some gears and stickers and name plate.

I'm not sure if i'm going to build it. From what I hear it is a very hard engine to get running. I have never built a hit/miss so I am in uncharted waters and don't want to learn the hard way. Anybody have any build experiance with this thing.


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Steve,
I remember when Paul Briesch came out with it. A few of the fellows I heard said it was picky to get running right although I have seen a couple of them running quite well. I think is has to do with the way the fuel is supplied. I think Ron Colonna has one on his website (ron's engines) and he tells a little about it. 
George


----------

